# Hot projector Infocus



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

I have an infocus lp500. It gets very hot and has a smell. Its not a bad smell... i guess its just the smell of hot electronics. Is there a way to cool this projector? should i take it to a tech shop? I had in my possession 2 other projectors like this one. they had broken parts and wouldnt work by themselves but i tried putting some of the other parts into this one, but none of them worked.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Are all the fan ports left uncovered? Make sure to put it on a flat surface and see if it still gets hot. If it's still under warranty, I would call inFocus and ask them if this is commonly reported.


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

Its a few years old. It was given to me by my college. They got all new projectors and they gave the students working in the IT department all the old ones. All the fans are working.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Interesting. Did it always do this, or did it start after you tried the parts swap?


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

I tried the parts swap because it got so hot. I thought maybe the original fans were bad or backwards.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

How hot is hot? If it still works then I'd not mess with it. But, you work in the IT section so you know your way around components. Why not cut some holes in the case and hook up some PC fans? Like THIS GUY did?


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

that many fans may be a little over kill but i can look around. im going to try to put one on the front by the vent. Id rather not cut up the case if i can get away with something else. Thanks for the info


----------

